# Birdog Manual and Car Charger Voltage?



## undermind (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm trying to track down the manual online for the Birdog 3.0. I've found the v2.5 manual, not sure how useful it would be for my v3. 

Also, I need to get a car charger but the required voltage and amperage is not listed on the Birdog. Does anybody know what it requires?

Thank you!!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

12V, 1A


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Manuals can be found here: http://www.birdog.tv/default.aspx?page=6
A car charger can probably be found by emailing: [email protected]


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

undermind said:


> I'm trying to track down the manual online for the Birdog 3.0. I've found the v2.5 manual, not sure how useful it would be for my v3.
> 
> Also, I need to get a car charger but the required voltage and amperage is not listed on the Birdog. Does anybody know what it requires?
> 
> Thank you!!


From Radio Shack http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3802146

Or if you have an account with Perfect 10 you want part# LDSM12DC


----------

